# Laptop security : don't try this at home....



## Andrew Fergus (May 29, 2005)

Do you think your laptop is safe with a 'Kensington' lock?  Think again.

The Open Organisation Of Lockpickers (TOOOL) has a fascinating, and mildly troubling, website here :
http://www.toool.nl/index-eng.php

and in particular, a fellow picks a Kensington laptop lock using a toilet roll - it is a 7MB download but it can be viewed here :
http://www.toool.nl/kensington623.wmv


----------



## Felix Atagong (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG, my laptop is locked at my office desk with one of these beauties! Get me a cab, quick!


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jun 8, 2005)

*Update*
Definitely do not try this at home

*From experience* it damages / seizes your lock, and can only be used again after much coaxing .... 

BTW Felix, I woudn't get too paranoid - if someone wanted your laptop they could get it if they really really wanted it - plus I doubt too many people are aware of this technique (yet)

A


----------

